# Hamm Show



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Question for any one who has been to the Hamm reptile expo.

What , if anything, would you like to be changed so you can enjoy the show better.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

arriving before the show opens. :blush:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> arriving before the show opens. :blush:


 

:rotfl:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

But i bet that was the one and only time you walked right on in ! VIP fast track entry !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> But i bet that was the one and only time you walked right on in ! VIP fast track entry !!


to be fair mate, it was perfect for me.
i had ordered everything, so no need really to queue, just had to find people.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Edited .... I got confused.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Diablo said:


> I voted for everything the show needs to be bought over here


but then the prices would go up by about 30%


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I voted for everything the show needs to be bought over here


lol

What part of 'question for anyone who *has been to hamm'* did you have a problem with??

What are you basing your replies on, you muppet !!

:cussing:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

edited .... i got confused.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> lol
> 
> What part of 'question for anyone who *has been to hamm'* did you have a problem with??
> 
> ...


muppet? how dare you be so polite :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Edited.... i got confused.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> But if we are the ones selling the reps then that would be ok


Paul.....

..... shut up !!!

:cussing::cussing::cussing::cussing:

this thread has a reason so needs to be kept on topic


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

When I go to Hamm I don't need to que, so that is not a problem for me but I have seen the size of it when it opens. The one thing that is a pain is the crowd inside, but all in all you have a fun time.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

argentine_boa said:


> When I go to Hamm I don't need to que, so that is not a problem for me but I have seen the size of it when it opens. The one thing that is a pain is the crowd inside, but all in all you have a fun time.


i wont queue again.. been enough times to know the tricks lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

omg what an easy question...

id sooo change the layout!! or if not the layout, id make it so each table was easier to find!! half the table numbers had come off!! i got well lost!!

oh and id change the blooomin info desk!! At least have some people who speak 1 language other than german...i asked them where a certain table was and they said ''they didnt know'' TUT!!

id never change the food...it was fit!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well, watch this space, some exciting news coming up in a few weeks !!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> well, watch this space, some exciting news coming up in a few weeks !!!!


oo im intrigued!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The bits that bother me are the numbers of people. That could only be partly improved by being at a bigger venue though. If you get a bigger place then you put more tables in. 
I suppose if it was spread over a couple of days it would help. Really show up Daytona then.

The other bit that gets me is the prices. Its almost as bad as england now. To find a good deal you have to go much further away - ie Austria.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ah over a couple of days would be rubbish...you'd have to stay there for a few days to get what you wanted then probably..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ah over a couple of days would be rubbish...you'd have to stay there for a few days to get what you wanted then probably..


More deals get done in the bar than in the show itself - staying the night would probably get you some cheaper animals: victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> More deals get done in the bar than in the show itself - staying the night would probably get you some cheaper animals: victory:


shit i never knew that, or i would've gone in the bar!! actually whats the age limit to drink in germany? lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

about 10 i reckon !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

haha then its all good!!! im 18, and i look 10, so i wouldnt have a prob at all!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i wont queue again.. been enough times to know the tricks lol


wossat nige? u wave 20 euro notes at passing vendors? i do the same. :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i want to change the needing a passport bit, was going to go, but couldnt get my passport in time, really gutted!!!

lee


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I must say that staying at the mercure for the march show was a real eye opener. with cries of 'hey we're going to gunthers room while he unpacks' an amazing amount of animals are sold even the day before the show. if you think you bought a nice animal at the show.... someone at that hotel bought a far nicer one the day before.

We also got asked to leave the sex shop opposite more than once.... everyday. it was quite funny. 

And if i could change anything about germany it'd be that their cigarrette machines accept english bank cards as id. its a sad state of affairs when at almost 30 years old you are denied a smoke.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> And if i could change anything about germany it'd be that their cigarrette machines accept english bank cards as id. its a sad state of affairs when at almost 30 years old you are denied a smoke.


Is it not sad that at 30 you smoking knowing what it can do to you?
: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> wossat nige? u wave 20 euro notes at passing vendors? i do the same. :lol2:


lol.. that kinda helps dont it eh


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Is it not sad that at 30 you smoking knowing what it can do to you?
> : victory:


well james dean smoked and he died in a porsche.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. Supose.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

id like there to be less leos and corns as these are just getting rediculous now!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Things that i would change would be, a person that can count on the coach :Na_Na_Na_Na: a driver that knows the way :lol2: and not letting Nige loose in a gay bar :whistling2:


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Sitting next to two blokes who ate 2kgs worth of Biscuits...mentioning no names!!! :lol2:

Seriuosly, the coach was a bit tight on leg space, but everything else was great, really enjoyed it, will be dragging Sarah over next year - anyone fancy babysitting for the weekend???


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

For me would be the que it is shocking how we all line up nicely then the barriers come down into chaos and not having to physically barge people out the way to look at a table.:whistling2: 

I don't mind shoving people out the way but not so good when I have to watch out for my lad as well.

apart from that the rest is good.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

The leg space was ok  had plenty room. The only thing that annoyed me was how most the reps didn't have water in their tubs. Fair enough its a show but they must of been thirsty. The tubs could do with going up a size or two for the larger ones. Not mentioning any names but keeping adult leos in cricket tubs which are clearly WAY to small. The lack of useage with hand sanitiser. The queue was wicked wasn't that big LMAO glad we was at the front to be honest. Have got pictures of the queue first starting. I don't know who it was but someone kept shouting MR DIABLO when i was trying to do a head count 

Over all bloody good show. Can't complain about the coach because that went smooooooooth.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> The leg space was ok  had plenty room. The only thing that annoyed me was how most the reps didn't have water in their tubs. Fair enough its a show but they must of been thirsty. The tubs could do with going up a size or two for the larger ones. Not mentioning any names but keeping adult leos in cricket tubs which are clearly WAY to small. The lack of useage with hand sanitiser. The queue was wicked wasn't that big LMAO glad we was at the front to be honest. Have got pictures of the queue first starting. I don't know who it was but someone kept shouting MR DIABLO when i was trying to do a head count
> 
> Over all bloody good show. Can't complain about the coach because that went smooooooooth.


They do adult leos in cricket tubs in the English shows and obviously no room for a water bowl or anything in there either. So ti's not just hamm


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Trice said:


> They do adult leos in cricket tubs in the English shows and obviously no room for a water bowl or anything in there either. So ti's not just hamm


I know Trice to be honest they need bigger tubs for all shows. A water bowl should be but this is a Hamm thread so could you keep it to topic Trice 

Also dont eat german meat balls lol Tony will know what i mean


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't know who it was but someone kept shouting MR DIABLO when i was trying to do a head count


 
Oppsss :lol2::blush:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Oppsss :lol2::blush:


LOL  Was good meeting you Pete even tho we didnt really have time to chat. What was all the hassle about at the crech with the ticket?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeh, i lost my blooming ticket didn't i! They were saying i had to wait until 5pm to claim it, it was only a empty box it was so we could put our collections in, anyhow we eventually found someone who spoke English and it was sorted, thank goodness it wasn't when the gex were in the poly boxes otherwise i think they would've made us wait.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

The queue.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

belgian meatballs. taste more like balls than meat. that is an assumption i'd like to point out.... i'm not in the habit of eating balls.

Dave the human tortoise and his mighty backpack managed to barge many european people AND none of my plants were destroyed.

nige? gay bar?


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

their website needs a serious overhaul ( being polite )...even when you click english its is even worse lol
..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home

click on ads and viola back in german grrr


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:whistling2:Got some stuff, had spent all of my money by 9:30am so everything was good for me, no crowds, good prices, time to slip off and get some food outside :whistling2:


----------

